# Kbg... faster germination



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

So in my quest to ready myself for my full kbg reno this fall I have been researching everything I can. I have read that jumpstart a *** cultivar is supposed to germinate quicker than other kbg. Has anyone used THIS? I was thinking it might be worth while to add some to my Hogans mix I already got. This way it can germinate and kind of hold this ga together while the others fill in. Thoughts??


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

This is what caught my eye it was on the seed superstore website. I guess the only issue I see is it says its a medium dark green color while most others are dark green in color.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

When I was looking up KBG types I looked at jumpstart and wasn't overly impressed with it as an elite cultivar. I don't remember the exact specs from the ntep but color and disease resistance weren't great. Plus the jumpstart has the potential to outgrow the other cultivars in the beginning meaning you'll end up with a mostly jumpstart lawn. It does come up quick though (its usually a big component of scotts KBG mix). I didn't feel the quicker germination was worth the drawbacks. just gotta be patient with KBG taking its sweet time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think it is worth it in the long term. I had kbg germinate really fast (7 days), but then it stops and goes into a suspended animation for 2-3 weeks. And then it starts growing again, slowly.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I wouldn't add a cultivar into a mix just because it germinates faster. It's more important to get cultivars that blend well together. Whatever you put into your mix is going to be there for as long as you have your lawn so it's important to choose varieties that look better and are more disease resistant. Bewitched germinated for me in 5 days so it's not like other varieties take that much longer to get going.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I wouldn't add a cultivar into a mix just because it germinates faster. It's more important to get cultivars that blend well together. Whatever you put into your mix is going to be there for as long as you have your lawn so it's important to choose varieties that look better and are more disease resistant. Bewitched germinated for me in 5 days so it's not like other varieties take that much longer to get going.


Well the Hogan mix already has 8 cultivars. The medium dark green color is what is turning me off. I want a uniform dark green color. I was asking to see if others used it and were happy with it.
I decided to do my whole back yard now instead of just a section so I needed more seed to do this anyway. I have 25 pounds of the Hogan mix but need like 15 more pounds to finish it


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I planted several pots of bewitched and saw widespread germination on day 6 or 7 repeatedly.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have 8 cultivars in my 25 pounds I got from hogans. I need about 15 more pounds can I mix 2 others in as well. I was thinking bewitched and blueberry both did excellent in the northeast. And being the are both midnight types it shouldn't be problem.?? Or should I just get more of what I have....

Thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@JDgreen18 Why don't you contact Hogan Company and ask them for suggestions ?

I have read others lawn care nuts say Blueberry has more vigorous top growth than Bewitched. Many have said Bewitched is slow to establish after it germinates.

Nu Glade was quoted by Rutgers University to be relatively fast to establish compared to other KBG cultivars.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

KBG starts to germinate around day 7, it's really not too bad. It's the pout that gets ya'.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> @JDgreen18 Why don't you contact Hogan Company and ask them for suggestions ?
> 
> I have read others lawn care nuts say Blueberry has more vigorous top growth than Bewitched. Many have said Bewitched is slow to establish after it germinates.
> 
> Nu Glade was quoted by Rutgers University to be relatively fast to establish compared to other KBG cultivars.


Hogan doesnt have bewitched or blueberry...but this a good idea. I called them, Bob is going to call me back tomorrow.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@JDgreen18 I would order more of what you have, unless Bob gives you another recommendation.

That man really knows what he's doing.


----------

